# Stranded on the Dolores River?



## nathanfey (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey 'buzzards.
I'm looking for stories or accounts of boaters having flows in the lower Dolores drop unexpectedly while on the river. As you can guess, this is part of our ongoing efforts to reform management of the river below McPhee.
Have you been on a multiday trip below McPhee Dam, when the water dropped out from under you? Have you had Boatable flows at the put-in, but had to drag yourselves out because the water dropped unannounced?
When has this happened? How many people were in your group?
What were you paddling - Raft/kayak/canoe?

Send your comments to [email protected] dot org


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I've had my boat stranded in the garage year after year because they didn't release anything. Get 'em Nathan!


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Tell them the river God is getting tired of their attitude and is about to drop a load of hurt on their cork!

That'll make em sit up and notice.


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

About 12-15 years ago we ran the gateway to dewy (sp?) section and launched at 900 and dropping fast. We ran in to a group at Chicken Raper rapid that had started at on the Snaggle Tooth section about 1 week earlier. They were loaded with the kitchen sink including a drop full of rocket boxes and stacks of bags you could barely see over in a 14' boat. They ran the Left line and got ultra wrapped.When we showed up they were already unloading their gear to the shore. After about three hours of z drags and deflating tubes the boat came free. The best part of the story was their boat was borrowed from a friend in Moab so lets just say they were really motivated to get the boat back home. No one was injured since they were all wearing their PFDs and other than some bruised egos and a long delay they were on their way. Our group had much lighter boats, although even bigger, but had river karma on our side and " were able to do it possible or not, shoot our 8 foot boats through a 6 foot slot.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Why not get rid of the dam all together?

High Explosives: Theory, Chemistry, Preparation & Detonation


----------



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

nathanfey said:


> Hey 'buzzards.
> I'm looking for stories or accounts of boaters having flows in the lower Dolores drop unexpectedly while on the river. As you can guess, this is part of our ongoing efforts to reform management of the river below McPhee.
> Have you been on a multiday trip below McPhee Dam, when the water dropped out from under you? Have you had Boatable flows at the put-in, but had to drag yourselves out because the water dropped unannounced?
> When has this happened? How many people were in your group?
> ...


Not surprised few responses. Most of us that are newer boaters (< 10 years) don't even know what a multi-day trip below McPhee even is. Is there a river there? Just kidding. Keep trying - we appreciate it. I so want to raft that canyon.


----------

